# EOI Job Title



## j4xsn (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi everyone, im looking for a little help on guidance on filling out the EOI.

Ive done the online points calculator and myself and my wife score over the 140 points for automatic selection.

I have a degree in engineering and my job is on the job skills shortage list as Mechanical Engineer.

My query is that though my job in the UK is identical to the description of a Mechanical Engineer on the immigration website. My actual job title in the UK is different Manufacturing Engineer.

Any ideas how to progress with this would I write on my EOI my job title as Mechanical or Manufacturing Engineer???

I need to claim the points for being employed in an area of skill shortage but do not want to be penalised for providing the wrong info later down the line.

Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

j4xsn said:


> Hi everyone, im looking for a little help on guidance on filling out the EOI.
> 
> Ive done the online points calculator and myself and my wife score over the 140 points for automatic selection.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't put anything in the application that INZ couldn't verify by contacting your employer. If need be, call or email INZ to clarify what your best option is. They are friendly and usually quick to respond.


----------

